# Curing smoking and vacuum packed bacon - can it be left unrefrigerated?



## smokinsally (Dec 17, 2016)

We had a good size pork belly that I cured with the pink curing salt, coarse salt and pepper for 10 days in the frig, then slow smoked for 3 hrs. to 150 degree internal temp. Cooled, wrapped and refrigerated for two days, according to instructions at bbqbible.com - Now, we have hand sliced and vacuum packed. Does it need to be stored in frig or freezer, or can it be left out, like in the grocery store?

Thanks,

Sally


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 17, 2016)

You'll need to refrigerate it to make certain of it being safe to eat.  Still a lot of water in there that can lead to spoilage.


----------

